# Gérer son iPod depuis Linux ?



## HAL1 (9 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais offrir à une personne de mon entourage qui m'est chère un iPod de 3e génération. Cette personne ne possède pas de Mac récent, mais utilise un PC... sous Linux (SuSE je-ne-sais-pas-combien), qu'elle compte bientôt mettre à jour. Je pense pouvoir la convaincre d'acheter une machine équipée de ports FireWire et USB 2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Reste que je sais qu'elle ne redémarrera pas sous Windows juste pour son iPod. D'où ma question : est-il possible de gérer sa bibliothèque musicale (et éventuellement ses contacts, etc.) contenue sur un iPod depuis Linux ?

Cette personne dispose de bonnes connaissances informatiques, et bidouiller ne lui déplaît pas. Mais l'idée serait quand même d'avoir une solution plus ou moins fiable...

Quelqu'un peut-il me donner des infos ?

Un grand merci par avance ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Salutations,
A+


----------



## molgow (13 Septembre 2003)

Salut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai aucune idée pour ton problème, alors j'ai cherché sur google, et j'ai trouvé ça (si ça peut t'aider...) :

http://neuron.com/~jason/ipod.html
http://pag.lcs.mit.edu/~adonovan/hacks/ipod.html

En y avant jeté un coup d'oeil, j'ai l'impression que c'est possible sous certaines conditions (ils parlent de Redhat et non du SuSE..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Voilà, si jamais tu n'obtiens pas de réponses, les pros de Linux pourront peut-être t'aider dans le forum Unix, Linux et Open Source


----------



## HAL1 (16 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour molgow,



			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> J'ai aucune idée pour ton problème [...]


Cette phrase m'a bien fait rire, c'est une façon amusante (et honnête !) de commencer un post ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le premier lien aboutit à une page où l'auteur explique qu'il a abandonné l'idée de faire fonctionner son iPod sur Linux, étant donné que... il a acheté un Mac. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le deuxième par contre je ne le connaissais pas et il peut m'être intéressant. Merci bien donc.

Si d'autres personnes sont intéressées, voici un petit récapitulatif de ce qui pourrait servir :
* <ul type="square">[*]http://pag.lcs.mit.edu/~adonovan/hacks/ipod.html

[*]http://ipod-on-linux.sourceforge.net/files.php

[*]http://users.bwsys.net/~rednu/

[*]http://gtkpod.sourceforge.net/ 
[/list] * 
Salutations, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A+


----------



## molgow (16 Septembre 2003)

HAL1 a dit:
			
		

> Le premier lien aboutit à une page où l'auteur explique qu'il a abandonné l'idée de faire fonctionner son iPod sur Linux, étant donné que... il a acheté un Mac.



C'est vrai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. Mais il y a sur son site, une liste de liens à propos de iPod-Linux et il y a aussi un lien sur la version de sa page avant qu'il n'achète un Mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enfin.. mon conseil est quand même d'aller demander aux Linuxien du forum adéquat, ils sont certainement bien plus au courant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Salutations à toi aussi, cher voisin Montreusien


----------



## HAL1 (19 Septembre 2003)

Kenavo cher compatriote (comment, "Kenavo" n'est pas une salutation bien suisse ? On m'aurait trompé ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




),

Je vais effectivement m'orienter vers des Linuxiens pure souche pour m'assurer de la faisabilité de la chose. Actuellement je dois encore m'assurer que la personne changera effectivement de PC prochainement (ce qui est dans ses intentions) afin de ne pas lui offrir un iPod qu'elle ne pourrait utiliser, sa machine actuelle étant dépourvue de ports USB2 ou FireWire.

Merci bien pour ton aide et tes conseils. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tout de bon et @+

HAL1


----------

